# Lockdown and online shopping



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Anyone going to try online food shopping or would that just be a waste of 2 hours on a computer with current demand?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

andyviola said:


> Anyone going to try online food shopping or would that just be a waste of 2 hours on a computer with current demand?


Well we are back in the Uk now.

And Tesco have no available slots for home delivery before the end of the first week of April.
A couple of the others are not taking new customers.
However I doubt you will get what you order anyway seeing as most of the shelves are empty.

So I would say its going to be a waste of time everywhere in the world for online orders, don't know what the click and collect system will be like (never used it).

We went shopping this morning as my job for today got cancelled (a major food manufacturer here has stopped contractors coming on site) Well they won't get their pallet wrapper fixed then....

Our local Tesco is limiting people to 1 pack of bog rolls, 5 tins of soup, 4 tins of beans, and 1 or 2 cleaning products. There was no dry pasta or sauces so it was a mute point.

We got fresh veg and meat for the week as usual. Although I did buy 2 boxes of coffee pods instead of the 1 I usually get.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Omg!!!!! In UK!!!! That's awful and really scary


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know if it's nationwide, though I suspect that it is, but Mercadona has suspended its delivery service.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

xabiaxica said:


> I don't know if it's nationwide, though I suspect that it is, but Mercadona has suspended its delivery service.
> 
> View attachment 91830


That's the only one we ever used online (once) so cheers I will brave Aldi conventional in 2 weeks....


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

We looked at the Carrefour site yesterday to try to avoid going out... delivery available 28th March... so that´ll be a no then.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Overandout said:


> We looked at the Carrefour site yesterday to try to avoid going out... delivery available 28th March... so that´ll be a no then.


haha yes

I am locked down and took opportunity to lock down my pension. Moved all to CASH holding (aka zero growth) until WW3 is over! Im too close to drawing it (2 years) and not rich enough to take chances...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

OH went to Mercadona this morning. One very confused and upset elderly British couple who hadn't realised shoppers were only allowed in one at a time and were trying to argue with the GC at the door. But no shortages as far as he could see. Stocked up on beer and wine so we'll be OK for a while.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> OH went to Mercadona this morning. One very confused and upset elderly British couple who hadn't realised shoppers were only allowed in one at a time and were trying to argue with the GC at the door. But no shortages as far as he could see. Stocked up on beer and wine so we'll be OK for a while.


The branch I go to was much better stocked this morning, even lots of toilet rolls! Unfortunately wine stocks were very low though, none at all of the one I usually buy. But not an essential so I'm not complaining. 

Their cutting down the range of things on sale to 500 products only is beginning to show, but if it ensures that supplies of necessities can be maintained that's sensible.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm wondering if this idea to reduce the number of items sold to 500 is a good idea.

If someone needs, for example, Turmeric, and it's not in the 500 item lines available, won't that person go driving / walking around all the other shops until they find it?

Wouldn't it be better to let people buy what they want all in one place at the same time?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> I don't know if it's nationwide, though I suspect that it is, but Mercadona has suspended its delivery service.
> 
> View attachment 91830


Apparently El Corte Inglés is still doing deliveries, but with up to a week's delay. Suppose that might depend on the area


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andyviola said:


> Omg!!!!! In UK!!!! That's awful and really scary


No more scary than it is here, surely?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> The branch I go to was much better stocked this morning, even lots of toilet rolls! Unfortunately wine stocks were very low though, none at all of the one I usually buy. But not an essential so I'm not complaining.
> 
> Their cutting down the range of things on sale to 500 products only is beginning to show, but if it ensures that supplies of necessities can be maintained that's sensible.


I haven't heard about this... Is it a Mercadona thing?


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> andyviola said:
> 
> 
> > Omg!!!!! In UK!!!! That's awful and really scary
> ...


That's what i mean! If UK bad then here must be awful? Haven't shopped since Friday but i can imagine....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I haven't heard about this... Is it a Mercadona thing?


I don't know what the other supermarkets are doing, but it was announced at the start of the week that Mercadona would be doing this as part of a range of measures they've adopted. I have seen reports from representatives of British supermarkets saying that they would do the same kind of thing if it becomes necessary.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Rationing! One can't sugar coat this.. it's war. What a shame...just when i was looking forward to the Spanish warmth after a winter locals say was colder than usual.....


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I haven't heard about this... Is it a Mercadona thing?


Nor me, please authenticate.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> The branch I go to was much better stocked this morning, even lots of toilet rolls! Unfortunately wine stocks were very low though, none at all of the one I usually buy. But not an essential so I'm not complaining.
> 
> Their cutting down the range of things on sale to 500 products only is beginning to show, but if it ensures that supplies of necessities can be maintained that's sensible.


I can't see this* 500* products anywhere on their website. Where did you get this information and is there a list of items?


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

As an aside Aussie OAPs allowed into shops one hour earlier than everyone else. my brother reports the result:😁

Local Aldi had no meat, chicken or sausages today.
The seniors were allowed to shop 7-8am. They probably cleared a lot out !


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MataMata said:


> Nor me, please authenticate.


I can't find it now but it was information circulated to Mercadona staff - the reduction in the number of product lines was in connection with their stated objective of assuring the continued supply of basic necessities. There was no list of which items were included.

The other measures that were listed all seem to have been put into practice so I can't see why that one should have been any different.

It certainly seemed to me from visiting my nearest branch this morning that there were much larger stocks of basics such as UHT milk, pasta, rice, fresh meat, toilet rolls, kitchen rolls, etc.

Stocks of other items had been moved from their usual locations and grouped together to make space.

It's exactly the kind of measure British supermarkets have included in their planning to cope with this situation, and I'm sure all countries will be doing the same kind of thing.

https://www.thegrocer.co.uk/supply-...affect-food-and-drink-supplies/601945.article

"UK supermarkets have also drawn up contingency ’feed-the-nation’ plans, which would see them work with suppliers to reduce the variety of food and drink available and focus on supplies of staple products."


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Well I for one won't be counting the individual product lines as I don't visit Mercadona on a daily basis, but nothing much had changed in the one I visited today except that everyone was keeping their distance and all a bit subdued.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Spain subdued? Never two words one would expect to see in same sentence...not ever


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

andyviola said:


> Spain subdued? Never two words one would expect to see in same sentence...not ever


Well put it this way, they weren't hugging and kissing each other and gossiping loudly in the middle of the aisles as normal. The majority were inividual shoppers as per the current rule.....so yes it was very subdued.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

I hear you! Both written word and would also hear you in the shop for once!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

I just ordered from Carrefour first delivery date 30 March. Thanks to whoever reminded me of their existence (they 10 km from us so rarely use)


----------



## cherami (Feb 3, 2019)

There is only one answer and it is called ration books, because these people are so greedy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Love Karma said:


> Well put it this way, they weren't hugging and kissing each other and gossiping loudly in the middle of the aisles as normal. The majority were inividual shoppers as per the current rule.....so yes it was very subdued.


 I think subdued is just the right word for your average Spanish street at the moment


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cherami said:


> There is only one answer and it is called ration books, because these people are so greedy.


 Sorry, nothing


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Has food production actually gone down? The only blockage to production I can think of is staff shortages, but I can't think that would have a huge effect. I suspect that next week the shelves will fill up again as people can't keep buying out supermarket stock indefinitely. Their freezers can't be that big. There might be a surge in buying again if/when the government decides to extend the lockdown, but again that would be a temporary surge.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Chopera said:


> Has food production actually gone down? The only blockage to production I can think of is staff shortages, but I can't think that would have a huge effect. I suspect that next week the shelves will fill up again as people can't keep buying out supermarket stock indefinitely. Their freezers can't be that big. There might be a surge in buying again if/when the government decides to extend the lockdown, but again that would be a temporary surge.


Ha. that's city folks for you. Where I live, nobody plans further ahead than lunchtime. So no shortages here.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Someone explained shortages in uk. Stores are restocked using JUST IN TIME model. Even a fairly small increase in people's buying habits invalidates this model. People do need to buy more as they not eating out.
I suspect JIT model is Europe wide...


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

andyviola said:


> Someone explained shortages in uk. Stores are restocked using JUST IN TIME model. Even a fairly small increase in people's buying habits invalidates this model. People do need to buy more as they not eating out.
> I suspect JIT model is Europe wide...


The Just In Time model is now world wide, but there has to be a warehouse somewhere. No food manufacturer can produce JIT, its not possible.

Im in one of the UK (worlds) leading soft drink companies this week doing the annual planed maintainence on the end of line machines and the customer was considering cancelling it as orders have gone through the roof. 
However the warehouse is full of finished pallets of sticky not cola and other stuff. But this has already been allocated.

The main problem with people stocking up (won't use panic buying) is that all supermarkets have set stock levels based around previous sales.

The logistics just are not there to ramp up and lets say double the deliveries in just a couple of days.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Ha. that's city folks for you. Where I live, nobody plans further ahead than lunchtime. So no shortages here.


No, that's not city folks, that's people who have time to go and get food, be it from their garden, local shop or supermarket more than once a week. Or people who can't organise themselves. Or people who are looking to fill up their days..


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes Pesky but my brother points out how many people he sees touch their faces in such shops. Just such a lack of self discipline 😁


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

https://english.vilaweb.cat/


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

mickbcn said:


> https://english.vilaweb.cat/


Mick! You're alive!

We've missed your political ramblings around here. 

Glad to see that you still think that a sad group of English speaking (mainly), internet dwelling expats are sympathetic to your cause.

If only Torra had been allowed to deal with the CoronaVirus crisis, right? We'd all be on the beach sipping Piñacoladas by now wouldn't we?

:focus:


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

So what's happening with all the supplies of food stuffs that the closed bars, cafe's, and restaurants etc. are not buying, there must be mountains of it sitting in trade warehouses around the country?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MataMata said:


> So what's happening with all the supplies of food stuffs that the closed bars, cafe's, and restaurants etc. are not buying, there must be mountains of it sitting in trade warehouses around the country?


Had the same thought


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Aussie way of communicating

https://youtu.be/Hks6Nq7g6P4


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I heard yesterday that Amazon are doing a roaring trade. They are looking for 1.500 new delivery drivers to meet demand.

I'm in two minds about it. On one hand it is keeping some economic activity going, albeit through ****ty employment by false autonomo contracts, but on the other hand these people are being exposed to a potentially deadly virus just to bring us non essential items (like hacksaw blades... ).

I wonder what the delivery drivers themselves think about it? 

The other day there was a video of a postman complaining like hell that he was being unnecessarily exposed to health problems just to deliver bills, packages from Wallapop and publicity.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MataMata said:


> So what's happening with all the supplies of food stuffs that the closed bars, cafe's, and restaurants etc. are not buying, there must be mountains of it sitting in trade warehouses around the country?


Lots of them have donated it to food banks or the Cruz Roja.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

With amazon do wait a few hours before opening parcel as i bet some of these drivers carrying the virus


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> I heard yesterday that Amazon are doing a roaring trade. They are looking for 1.500 new delivery drivers to meet demand.
> 
> I'm in two minds about it. On one hand it is keeping some economic activity going, albeit through ****ty employment by false autonomo contracts, but on the other hand these people are being exposed to a potentially deadly virus just to bring us non essential items (like hacksaw blades... ).
> 
> ...


Spoke to our SEUR delivery guy yesterday about exactly this (from a distance of 1.5m of course). He says it's not a problem because he has a mask and gloves, and he'd rather be working than not. He places the package on the doorstep, I pick it up and he enters my NIE on his device so there is no physical contact.

It's not just non-essential items, is it? Many people are working at home and depending on Correos, Amazon etc for essentoal supplies. And what if you were a professional carpenter and needed those hacksaw blades to do your job...?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, I do get the feeling that many people would rather be working than self isolating and as long as the lockdown is only partial in this respect I guess they will continue to do so. Our street is still full of gardeners and various other tradespeople working away.

In some ways I think it makes the police's job so much more difficult. How can they justify applying a fine on someone for several thousands of Euros for being in the street, when within eyesight there are perhaps 5 or 10 others cutting hedges, cleaning windows, going shopping, walking dogs, delivering parcels...

I've just had a battery delivered to my home for my work laptop by the office messenger. He was not happy about having to bring it to me and said that I had to go down to meet him in the street to collect it at arms length.

Perfectly understandable, but it is obvious that he would rather be at home self isolating even if it means his job may be at risk. Difficult decisions for some people I fear.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> ...It's not just non-essential items, is it? Many people are working at home and depending on Correos, Amazon etc for essentoal supplies. And what if you were a professional carpenter and needed those hacksaw blades to do your job...?


I've ordered twice from Amazon in the last week, feeling extremely bad for doing so because it's putting other people's lives at risk. But I had to order things I absolutely needed to work from home. 

Both times the Amazon delivery person rang the bell and left the package at the gate. No signature and no ID number needed. I'm fine with that given the circumstances.

And both times I put on gloves to open the packages, and immediately bagged up the shipping box and the plastic bag inside. Who knows who's touched those things and where they've been. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Indeed Kalohi better safe. And god knows why this obsession with Nie on delivery but hey ho....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andyviola said:


> Indeed Kalohi better safe. And god knows why this obsession with Nie on delivery but hey ho....


It's not an obsession. They are sopposed to check the identity of the person they deliver the packet to, that's all. Seems perfectly reasonable.


----------



## LoreVila (Sep 19, 2018)

andyviola said:


> Indeed Kalohi better safe. And god knows why this obsession with Nie on delivery but hey ho....


I think you are not a very happy camper in Spain. Why stress yourself up with so many customs, norms, requirements, and even people so annoyingly alien to you? It's sad to read your posts...


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

LoreVila said:


> I think you are not a very happy camper in Spain.* Why stress yourself up with so many customs, norms, requirements, and even people so annoyingly alien to you?* It's sad to read your posts...


Relocating or moving to a new country is stressful for many people who then have to adjust to new customs, ways of doing things etc etc in 'normal' times, it must be even more stressful now for people who, after having moved just a few weeks ago, are having to face the situation many of us now find ourselves in (I am in France and we are on lockdown too) and are not used to the way things are done. Many people after a period of adjustment settle in quite well but in these uncertain times it may take longer and I think we need to make allowances for newbies.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Tigerlillie said:


> Relocating or moving to a new country is stressful for many people who then have to adjust to new customs, ways of doing things etc etc in 'normal' times, it must be even more stressful now for people who, after having moved just a few weeks ago, are having to face the situation many of us now find ourselves in (I am in France and we are on lockdown too) and are not used to the way things are done. Many people after a period of adjustment settle in quite well but in these uncertain times it may take longer and I think we need to make allowances for newbies.


Good post. I have to agree. We are set to move over in July, and while the day to day stuff is still happening, even I am starting to worry that we won't be able to travel. And if we do how much of a delay will there be to start getting residence etc.
We won't have anywhere to live in the uk after the middle of june (we are supposed to be sofa surfing at our sons and visiting other family and friends to say see you later).

But then I look at the trouble the world is in and just think I'm lucky to be healthy and still working.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

So yes it was a total waste of 2 hours. Took my money then 5 days later refunded it all. Quietly. No email or anything. Understand why but your IT system sucks carrefour if you can't notify a refund...


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

LoreVila said:


> andyviola said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed Kalohi better safe. And god knows why this obsession with Nie on delivery but hey ho....
> ...


Correct im afraid..i made the classic mistake of moving here because wife wanted to. I try to adapt but i only really like the weather and I won't post my grievances any more as its futile as you imply.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I was surprised to see that Amazon and other online sales have again escaped the lockdown of activities after they finally published the heightened measures last night.
At this rate the only vehicles on the road will be the emergency services, the army and self employed Amazon drivers...


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Overandout said:


> I was surprised to see that Amazon and other online sales have again escaped the lockdown of activities after they finally published the heightened measures last night.
> At this rate the only vehicles on the road will be the emergency services, the army and self employed Amazon drivers...


i hope fuel deliveries as we will need diesel for our heating and hot water in next 2 or 3 weeks, eek


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I was surprised to see that Amazon and other online sales have again escaped the lockdown of activities after they finally published the heightened measures last night.
> At this rate the only vehicles on the road will be the emergency services, the army and self employed Amazon drivers...


I'm not at all surprised. For many people, online shopping for some goods is their only option during the _confinamiento._


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andyviola said:


> i hope fuel deliveries as we will need diesel for our heating and hot water in next 2 or 3 weeks, eek


Yes, fuel deliveries are considered essential. 


https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2020/03/29/pdfs/BOE-A-2020-4166.pdf


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Shame that Amazon pantry is pretty much bare.. unless you want to live on sugar babies


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Overandout said:


> I was surprised to see that Amazon and other online sales have again escaped the lockdown of activities after they finally published the heightened measures last night.
> At this rate the only vehicles on the road will be the emergency services, the army and self employed Amazon drivers...


I ordered a garden extension lead late afternoon Friday and it arrived 1.05 pm the next day. This was J Lewis. Suppose they are not busy.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

John Lewis has shut its shops. Guaranteed workers wages. Some firms have paid workers off with no wages even though government will pay 80% if they keep them on the books. There is a post Covid19 boycotting call coming


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Laid off? Good heavens why?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Overandout said:


> I was surprised to see that Amazon and other online sales have again escaped the lockdown of activities after they finally published the heightened measures last night.
> At this rate the only vehicles on the road will be the emergency services, the army and self employed Amazon drivers...


Me too how come Amazon parcel deliveries are considered essential during the Coronavirus 
lockdowns and ( for example ) Correos parcel deliveries are not.
Unless it's an essential item being delivered of course which really boils down to food and hygiene
items.

Which reminds me - no mention of the Coronavirus restrictions on the Fortnum & Mason 
website for food hamper deliveries to the UK or to Europe and the rest of the world yet.

Fortnum & Mason food hamper deliveries to the UK, Europe & The Empire

No doubt their Food hampers would come under the heading of basic necessities by Jacob
Rees-Mogg, so no surprise there but you do wonder how Amazon, etc. get away with it.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

carefour came in masks and didnt say a word to us   all like the film "survivors"....


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

I had a package from the UK delivered by Correos yesterday. Albeit, somewhat late as it sat in Madrid for two weeks, but it eventually made it to Alicante.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Correos express are working today, not sure who else but she always waves.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> Me too how come Amazon parcel deliveries are considered essential during the Coronavirus
> lockdowns and ( for example ) Correos parcel deliveries are not.
> Unless it's an essential item being delivered of course which really boils down to food and hygiene
> items.
> ...



Amazon U.K. are now quoting May for deliveries as they have been asked to help distribute NHS supplies


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> Amazon U.K. are now quoting May for deliveries as they have been asked to help distribute NHS supplies


Must be only on certain things as earlier today I ordered my daughter an Amazon Echo and it's delivery date is this coming Monday 6th April.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

She also had regular mail from the UK which was placed in my box. Nothing like conservation of energy!! And it was postmarked Monday!!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Phil Squares said:


> She also had regular mail from the UK which was placed in my box. Nothing like conservation of energy!! And it was postmarked Monday!!


So far no problems with the mail from Correos except that I don't seem to be receiving any mail posted
by Credit card companies and utilities in Spain since the lockdown, whereas my regular post from 
the UK and the odd letter I got from the Channel Islands are getting through ok.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I do a far bit of online shopping ordinarily. I buy locally where possible - by which I mean within walking distance since I don't drive, but sometimes the local prices are so much more than online, that I can't justify buying locally.

For example contact lenses. Online, a 6 month supply, 42€. In my local optician about 80€. To salve my conscience I do buy the first 6 month supply from the optician when I go for an eye test every couple of years. I simply can't bring myself to take advantage of the free & very thorough eye test here & not spend anything!

Interestingly, since the beginning of the lockdown deliveries have been faster than usual, correos, UPS, SEUR. My daughter reckons it's simply because there's nothing else on the motorways.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

xabiaxica said:


> Interestingly, since the beginning of the lockdown deliveries have been faster than usual, correos, UPS, SEUR. My daughter reckons it's simply because there's nothing else on the motorways.


Also everyone is (should be) home so quicker for each stop.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Yes here in the UK, the roads are full of delivery drivers. They are keyworkers and exempt from lockdown. So not just Amazon. I am getting my post here as well, for now.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Simon22 said:


> Also everyone is (should be) home so quicker for each stop.


Here, at my daughters, it’s knock, leave, photo of item at door. No signing, no communication.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Here, at my daughters, it’s knock, leave, photo of item at door. No signing, no communication.


We've had a couple of deliveries of things ordered before lockdown. They ring the bell and wait about half way down the street to see if you come. It's a dead end so they won't get run over!


----------

